# Creating a Kiosk with Windows 7



## Urlyin (Dec 20, 2012)

I just thought I'd share a small adventure in using Windows 7 64 bit as a Kiosk. To begin with I needed several systems locked down for a hiring event and only wanted IE to start up to a specific web page. So what does one do when you need information on a topic? Of course you search the web. So after searching through some quick guides I was ready to implement registry edits to create my Kiosk. 

Starting with Winlogon under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE | SOFTWARE | MICROSOFT | Windows NT | CurrentVersion

All examples stated replace the string value of Shell with iexplore.exe -k http://www.Techpowerup.com
Along with AutoLogon using Netplwiz and adding registry values of IgnoreShiftOverride, ForceAutoLogon values. Great I thought easy as pie and along with App Locker,Gpedit I can lock this puppy down. Works great if you like staring at a black screen and realizing that just isn't gonna work. 

Well to cut to the chase and wrap up this little adventure and the half day of changing path setting, looking in the event log, testing this and testing that. Yes I pointed it to the folder path except it has to be pointed to C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Iexplore.exe -k http://www.Techpowerup.com in the Shell value and not Program Files...

Such is the life of a Jockey of all trades and a Master of none...


----------



## Kreij (Dec 22, 2012)

Very interesting project, Urlyin.
Did you look into using group policy for some of what you needed instead of direct registry hacks?

Just wondering.


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Very interesting project, Urlyin.
> Did you look into using group policy for some of what you needed instead of direct registry hacks?
> 
> Just wondering.



No hacks... I just used GPedit which is Global policy editor or open with MMC and add snap in for Local Policy. App Locker is also part of Win 7. Using Iexplore -k opens IE in Kiosk mode and replacing explorer for the shell execution was only one I used. The examples for registry changes were from the sites I researched.... was more for me to mention in 64 bit Win 7 you still had to point to the X86 directory for Iexplore. I still need to finish testing but the holidays came ...


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I use Fortes 101 to lock down machines.

It is easy to configure to allow different levels of access, though it has a kiosk mode if you just are setting up kiosks, plus with a simple keystroke and a password the machine is back to being fully functional machine for loading new programs or running updates or doing maintenance.


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I use Fortes 101 to lock down machines.
> 
> It is easy to configure to allow different levels of access, though it has a kiosk mode if you just are setting up kiosks, plus with a simple keystroke and a password the machine is back to being fully functional machine for loading new programs or running updates or doing maintenance.



Thanks Newtekie1 but its basically a one time event and purchasing a solution really wasn't an option. Being it didn't need to be Fort Knox for one and knowing I could meet the requirements with the options I posted will suffice...


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Urlyin said:


> Thanks Newtekie1 but its basically a one time event and purchasing a solution really wasn't an option. Being it didn't need to be Fort Knox for one and knowing I could meet the requirements with the options I posted will suffice...



I figured you didn't want to put out cash for a solution in your situation, I just wanted to add some info to the thread in case anyone stumbled along later down the road.

I used to use the manual method all the time before I found Fortres, and I always make the customer pay for it, it works out much cheaper compared to my time to configure everything manually.


----------



## parelem (Dec 28, 2012)

hmm this fortres program looks interesting. wonder if it works with xpe/embedded s7, doesn't say it's compatible...will have to give it a try.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 28, 2012)

Kiosk for XP and Vista, but not W7

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_SteadyState

Find here http://web.archive.org/web/20100118...d-1202-4c30-a1bc-853e9a166695/SteadyState.msi

http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/windowssteadystate/threads


----------

